# TTOC Members number



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

Hi can someone advise why i am not getting the TTOC membership number up on display when i post a thread,i used to get it ,but all i get now is a red cross in the position the number should be, :? help would be appreciated as i am not a computer wiz kid

thanks


----------



## ttnick (Mar 21, 2005)

Trevor whats your member No: I see if I can help

ttnick


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

Hi thanks its 00186


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=56861 :wink:

Anyway, try this... http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/00186/00186.gif


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

Tried that Mark ,still doesnot work


----------



## ttnick (Mar 21, 2005)

trevor said:


> Hi thanks its 00186


If you copy the following to your profile sig after first removing the old one. First check your sig you might only need to look for gaps see below

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/00186/00186.gif you need to add







to the rear make sure there are no gaps I have shown it below but left a gap between .gif and [/img] you need to close the gap in your copy










Nick


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The only difference was that we added an extra "0" to the image name, so I'm not quite sure what didn't work :?

I displayed it on my post, so the image is there...

Go into your profile and simply replace the 0186 with 00186 in both places


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

OK its back now thanks Nick and Mark for your help much appreciated


----------

